# Anyone experienced this



## Deano1987 (16/10/14)

Guys has anyone experienced vaping Bobas bounty one day and the next day you just taste nothing?
Could it 6mg and 12mg make a difference?


----------



## Yiannaki (16/10/14)

Deano1987 said:


> Guys has anyone experienced vaping Bobas bounty one day and the next day you just taste nothing?
> Could it 6mg and 12mg make a difference?



Welcome to the forum @Deano1987 . When you have a moment, please feel free to introduce yourself in this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/

Regarding your question, I think it could just be tastebuds bud. After going through about 40ml of Bobas now, im not tasting it the same as I was before, The flavours don't seem anywhere near as pronounced as before. Im gonna put it away for a month, to let them forget the taste and then come back to it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deano1987 (16/10/14)

Yip,I know that..but what bothers me is another guy tried bobas for the first time and the first few puffs was great and just started to go away with in a day.I wonder if this juice reacts different to various users?


----------



## Nooby (16/10/14)

Maybe the coil / wick needs replacing?


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio (16/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deano1987 (16/10/14)

I think more they experiencing vapers tongue and my self.
I hate vapers tongue especially when it comes to Bobas as its such an awesome juice.
What do you think is a great way to cure it?


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

Deano1987 said:


> I think more they experiencing vapers tongue and my self.
> I hate vapers tongue especially when it comes to Bobas as its such an awesome juice.
> What do you think is a great way to cure it?



Here are a few threads with various suggestions: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/search/556502/?q=vapours+tongue&o=date&c[node]=5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/10/14)

This thread could also help: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapors-fatigue.2597/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/10/14)

Deano1987 said:


> Yip,I know that..but what bothers me is another guy tried bobas for the first time and the first few puffs was great and just started to go away with in a day.I wonder if this juice reacts different to various users?



Of course it would be dif


Rock Mauritius Radio said:


>




These guys are going way over the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deano1987 (16/10/14)

Ive only experienced "Vapers tongue"with Bobas ,no other juices.
And that was vaping it for 2 days , Ive vaped other juices for weeks and no Vapers tongue.
Why why why


----------



## Andre (16/10/14)

Vapors fatigue affects your taste buds and you should not be able to properly taste any juice, not just Bobas. If this is not the case, the problem lies elsewhere, either in the Bobas itself or equipment used.


----------



## Deano1987 (16/10/14)

Doubt its my equipment,my setup is a Nautilus mini on Hanna mods , vaping at 8 to 12watts


----------



## BumbleBee (16/10/14)

I have the same issue, especially with boba's. When I first got it it was awesome for the first 2 days, then just lekker for a few days after that. This juice seems to really shock the senses more than any other juice I've tried. @Yiannaki is on the right track, I left mine for 2 weeks, tried it again and it was much better, still not what it was. I left it for another month and tried it again, that was on Monday, it was exactly as it was right at the start, all the flavour was there, been vaping on it all week and it has been getting progressively weaker. Today, nothing, the flavour is gone so back in the cupboard it goes for another month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/10/14)

Ah, so you have the Bobas immunity syndrome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deano1987 (16/10/14)

Fcukit!! See what I mean!! I thought I was going mad!!! It really sucks as this juice is not that cheap! but yet one can vape for a month straight on cheaper juices


----------



## ShaneW (16/10/14)

You not alone @Deano1987 I suffer from vapers tongue really badly. I have about 10-15 juices in my rotation so I can taste them. 
But you are right, Bobas is affected the worst. I can only vape it every 2 or 3 weeks or the flavour goes completely. 

I think perhaps it is because it's an assault on the taste buds, I remember being in complete awe when I first tasted it, it was the 1st juice I ever tasted that hit me with a full flavour. 

Try put it away for a while, the flavour will return.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deano1987 (17/10/14)

Thanks Shane,Do you think you can maybe ask them If they had such complaints? or what to do in this matter?
Its hard to put this juice away for a while


----------



## ShaneW (17/10/14)

Deano1987 said:


> Thanks Shane,Do you think you can maybe ask them If they had such complaints? or what to do in this matter?
> Its hard to put this juice away for a while



Lol, no prob I'll ask them. Somehow doubt they will be able to provide an answer but no harm in asking. 
I would also love to be able to taste it for longer


----------



## Frostbite (19/10/14)

I have almost the same thing with the Nautilus Mini. As soon as I chanhe to my Magma its on like donkey kong... I reckon you should change to a dripper or a Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frostbite (19/10/14)

Full flavour 24/7 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (19/10/14)

This was the reply from Alien Visions :

Other than what you have stated not really. The owners who created the flavor have gone over this with me and beyond what you said by vaping another liquid to "acclimatize" yourself if you will then I don't know of any other solution to vapor's tongue with Boba's. Some people get it very quickly while others can go through several 100ml bottles and not have any problems. I don't know what type of hardware everyone is using, because I know that with the RDA's and RBA's you get a lot of flavor. Again not sure, wish I could be more help for you Shane, but if they could just vape another liquid for a bit and then go back that should do the trick.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rudi (19/10/14)

i get vapers tounge like once a week but think its coz i use the bottom of the barrel ejuice... started on Henthavorn and Liqua(fake one and never knew it until i met all you cool people) and im currently still on it due to me getting use to the low budget needed (and me saving up for a wedding next year) for those liquids.. never tried any of the other juices out there as i live in the gat kant of the world and nothing new ever gets here..but im wiser now  never knew there were so many online vape stores  anyways think my tastebuds are screwed beyond repair lol...


----------



## Silver (19/10/14)

Rudi said:


> i get vapers tounge like once a week but think its coz i use the bottom of the barrel ejuice... started on Henthavorn and Liqua(fake one and never knew it until i met all you cool people) and im currently still on it due to me getting use to the low budget needed (and me saving up for a wedding next year) for those liquids.. never tried any of the other juices out there as i live in the gat kant of the world and nothing new ever gets here..but im wiser now  never knew there were so many online vape stores  anyways think my tastebuds are screwed beyond repair lol...



Hi @Rudi 

All the best for the wedding dude! 

Just regarding juices, excluding Twisp when I started almost ALL the juices i have vaped were ordered online from the retailers on this forum! Online is the way to go. And try getting smaller sample sizes to find the ones you like. 

Also, the local manufacturers are cheaper and some of their juices are just as good if not better than some of the international more expensive ones. Try Vapour Mountain, Vape King, SkyBlue Vaping, JustB and Lekka Vapors. Those would be a great start

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rudi (19/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Rudi
> 
> All the best for the wedding dude!
> 
> ...


@Silver thanx for the wish on the wedding.. lol need all the bests i can get
Will definitely be looking in to buying some local juices from the end of this month... been mixing everything i have with menthol just to get some flavor...Time For Change

I've been going through some of the retailers websites today and like the fact that they do sell samples, was looking at that specificly. was also concidering Diy-ing my own but being new in all of this i will wait a bit and test some pre made stuff 1st.. just need to get me a dripper...

Cant wait for month end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deano1987 (23/10/14)

Could it be The Nautilius mini doing this as three of us are getting the same shit?


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/14)

Deano1987 said:


> Could it be The Nautilius mini doing this as three of us are getting the same shit?


Unlikely, I was using a Kayfun the first time and a dripper later on.


----------



## Deano1987 (23/10/14)

From what I gather on the net..looks like Bobas works best with drippers? and it messes up tanks??


----------



## Deano1987 (23/10/14)

So im still trying to get to the bottom of Not tasting Bobas Bounty...
My self ,My bro and another guy tried bobas for the first time on the same day..was Great!!
The next day....Tasted nothing at all and this was about a month ago since then the taste has still not returned!
We all use the same setups Nautilus mini and Hanna mods(8 to 12watts).

Now from what I gather on the net is this juice ruins tanks/Cartos etc..Its meant to vaped out of a dripper??
Can this be?

Heres one of the links I found
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...nk-combo-vaping-bobas-bounty-please-help.html


----------



## Tom (23/10/14)

i always use Bobas in a dripper. In a tank or in the Reo it does not do it for me


----------



## Metal Liz (23/10/14)

my bobas were absolutely amazing for me in my Reo, in the mpt3 though it was a bit subdued...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

I have to dilute Boba's 2/3 : 1/3 with pure VG as its too much of an intense flavor for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/10/14)

Deano1987 said:


> So im still trying to get to the bottom of Not tasting Bobas Bounty...
> My self ,My bro and another guy tried bobas for the first time on the same day..was Great!!
> The next day....Tasted nothing at all and this was about a month ago since then the taste has still not returned!
> We all use the same setups Nautilus mini and Hanna mods(8 to 12watts).
> ...


It is a NET and those kill coils in no time. Need to dryburn and change cotton after 3-4ml


----------

